# Getting classes



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

After playing for several months, and assisting the kids with their guitar lessons, I've decided I'd take classes of my own on the weekends they are with their mom. 

So I'm starting classes next Sunday. We'll see where that leads.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I wish I took more lessons in my youth


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I wish I took more lessons in my youth


I'm older than you...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> I'm older than you...


Likely so. I often consider going back for more lessons. Certainly can't hurt.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> I'm older than you...


They kicked me out of classes, I'm to old.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

fredyfreeloader said:


> They kicked me out of classes, I'm to old.


You must be way older than me then.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Two thirds of my students are adults - at least half are over 40.

Never too late to learn!


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I wish I took more lessons in my youth


I wish I TOOK lessons in my youth. But taking guitar lessons as an adult and learning a new complex skill has been satisfying so far.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't think I'd go back to taking lessons again. I'll never be a professional musician playing in a band or an orchestra. So, I'm finding the Andy Guitar YouTube videos along with my membership in Guitar Tricks proving pretty useful so far. No travel time, no packing up gear, no sick instructors. The Core 1 course in GT is from a professional musician/guitarist with music school background who really teaches good fundamentals. It's been fun re-learning what I'd been taught so long ago. I think it also helps that I've switched to electric which is a lot more fun and versatile.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not knocking anyone that wants to take lessons but it just doesn't make sense for me personally. I mean, at the end of the day I'M the one that has to go home and do the work anyhow. So why not just skip the added expense of paying someone else to tell me to go home and practice this or that? Personally, I would rather have the extra coin in my gear fund.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Two thirds of my students are adults - at least half are over 40.
> 
> Never too late to learn!


Agreed, it's never too late to learn.

Maybe a quarter of my students are adults, 15 or so, split between casual (not regularly scheduled) and regular weekly or bi-weekly. Mostly guitar, but mandolin, banjo, and ukulele as well.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm not knocking anyone that wants to take lessons but it just doesn't make sense for me personally. I mean, at the end of the day I'M the one that has to go home and do the work anyhow. So why not just skip the added expense of paying someone else to tell me to go home and practice this or that? Personally, I would rather have the extra coin in my gear fund.


Absolutely! If you have self discipline and know what to work on and how to go about it, you really don't need lessons. And you can spend all of that money on gear!

Most of my adult students are beginners, but I have also given lessons to established musicians who have hit a wall, or need someone to provide some accountability around learning theory/technique, or just want to broaden their musical horizons. Most of those students come for a handful of lessons and then they are back to working on their next album.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll add my two cents on the taking lessons or not. 

If you already play guitar, unless you want to learn a new technique, I think it's not super useful. 
But as a new guitar player, I feel the general direction of a teacher is useful. 

I asked him to teach me blues, which is a lot about knowing what you do and running that improvement style. The teacher told me to not learn a solo, but try to lay it with proper techniques. I think it makes sense. 
As a newbie with the guitar, having started about eight months ago, I need to get more techniques. I wouldn't recommend that for a true beginner as you can make your first steps on your own with YouTube for a lot cheaper, if you have set your mind to it. But for knowing what you do, tutorship is useful IMO. 

Once you can actually play, it may be useful for learning more techniques, unless you prefer YouTube. 

Girls me it was mainly the general guidance that seemed to make sense. 

On a side note: I had to put my classes on hold as my company shipped me to Europe for the time being. And I don't have a guitar here. I will have to re-exercise my fretting hand when I come back unless I find a store here. 

I haven't found a travel guitar locally...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I've asked the teacher to teach me some blues. 
Had to stop for some time while I was out of the country, and came back for a second class without much practice in some weeks. 

I like the theory, and the technics, but the piece the teacher chose to teach me is just not cutting it. I just don't have fun playing/practicing it. 
It's just a beat and some chords, but it's just not for me I guess as I don't enjoy it.
I feel as much joy playing that as I would playing scales for an hour.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm having a lot more fun learning blues lead than anything I've ever done with chords.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> I'm having a lot more fun learning blues lead than anything I've ever done with chords.


I think it's the specific piece that I dislike, not blues in general.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

No, I meant I like blues but playing the lead pieces are much more fun for me. Loving playing (badly lol) the Eric Clapton version of Sweet Home Chicago. There's some great backing tracks on YouTube.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jamdog said:


> I've asked the teacher to teach me some blues.
> Had to stop for some time while I was out of the country, and came back for a second class without much practice in some weeks.
> 
> I like the theory, and the technics, but the piece the teacher chose to teach me is just not cutting it. I just don't have fun playing/practicing it.
> ...


Make sure that you tell this to your instructor. Sounds like you've only had a few lessons - it may take a bit for you to both get on the same page.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

bw66 said:


> Make sure that you tell this to your instructor. Sounds like you've only had a few lessons - it may take a bit for you to both get on the same page.


I guess it's the way to go. 

It's the same teacher that's been following the kids for months.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Today we started to learn another blues. 

I have much practice ahead of me.....


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I needed a teacher to keep me focused and moving forward. It helps if you can find one that is flexible with lesson scheduling.
I have a job that keeps me busy and I can go a couple weeks without picking up the guitar. My guy is a retired Scottish rocker
that understands my predicament. I don't have the luxury of practicing after school everyday.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I'm having a lot more fun learning blues lead than anything I've ever done with chords.



Meh, who needs chords? B.B. King openly admitted that he sucked at playing rhythm, just wasn't any good with chords, and it sure didn't hurt him!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

This week we started something different. 

Money for nothing

I'll see if I can manage to get the distortion good.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Jamdog said:


> This week we started something different.
> 
> Money for nothing
> 
> I'll see if I can manage to get the distortion good.


If you get the right hand figured out, please share. I've never been able to figure this one out. Knopfler does a "roll" with his thumb and fingers while muting the strings but I'm missing something.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fnot-much-money-for-nothing


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Alex said:


> If you get the right hand figured out, please share. I've never been able to figure this one out. Knopfler does a "roll" with his thumb and fingers while muting the strings but I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fnot-much-money-for-nothing


I've seen Knopfler play it different ways. What I personally do is use the thumb to mute strings 5&6 when playing strings 2-3 or 3-4, but use thumb and index when it's time to play strings 4-5, the thumb does the rolling movement then. 

I think Knopfler also hits the strings, but I couldn't reproduce that.


----------

